# Good orange beach charter



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

My brother is getting married in October and we are looking at doing a 6-8 man private charter out of Orange Beach. Something offshore, tuna, bottom fishing and maybe a little trolling. I was hoping someone would have some recommendations for a good charter?


----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

Necessity 62' resmondo capt ben fairey or sea spray 65' resmondo capt bill staff. Both have a great clientel and catch a lot of fish.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

extremeoffshorecharters.com

Not a "booze cruise" or a party trip. Pretty hard-core fishing.

If that's what you are after check them out.


----------



## sea hoss (Aug 18, 2009)

Check out Capt. Johnny Greene on the Intimidator in Orange Beach Marina, You wont be disappointed.


----------



## kellyfarver (Oct 1, 2009)

Capt Brian Watts on the Undertaker. Great Captn and knows where the fish are.


----------



## rbunch (May 21, 2009)

Annie Girl, Capt Mike Rowell out of Zekes or Intimidator, Capt Johnny Greene out of Orange Beach Marina...Also Eagle Express, Capt Eddie Thompson out of San Roc Cay. Been with all of them and a great time!


----------



## blanetankersley (Jan 17, 2009)

Go with Capt Ben Fairey out of Orange Beach Marina aboard the 62' Necessity. He has been in the business a long time and knows his fishing


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

I have always been very happy with Capt George and the Action C.A.T. out of Zekes. He has always put us on good fish.



:bowdown


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

> *sea hoss (3/23/2010)*Check out Capt. Johnny Greene on the Intimidator in Orange Beach Marina, You wont be disappointed.


plus 1 on capt. Johnny awesome capt you will catch fish and will have a blast!


----------



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the reccomendations.


----------

